# Non-photosynthetic tanks



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wondering if there was anyone on here successfully running a non-photosynthetic tank?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Carmen,
In case you haven't seen it, there is a whole thread on Reef central, devoted to NPS tanks. In a couple of weeks I'm setting up a new tank, which is going to be NPS dominated: mostly gorgs, suncorals, dendros, but with some sps, and of course zoanthids 
I've done a fair amount of research. It seems to be a pretty big commitment in terms of increased food costs, and feeding requirements in general (several of the successful nps tanks on rc seem to be fed constantly on a drip dosing system, or numerous times a day by hand). But, they don't require as intense lighting, so maybe it all works out the same in the end.
I hope you're thinking of setting up an nps tank, too!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Actually, I'm not. I idiotically bought a little orange carnation coral frag without doing the research and was hoping to maybe sell or trade or ?? it... 
Bad me


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

If I was up and ready to go, I'd be happy to take it off your hands...
But I'll need another month...


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I was over at the other forum admiring all the NPS tanks and saw this thread and I got all excited 

I've been tagging along hoping to see more


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If I still have it and it's doing well, we can definitely talk in a month 



teemee said:


> If I was up and ready to go, I'd be happy to take it off your hands...
> But I'll need another month...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

carmenh said:


> If I still have it and it's doing well, we can definitely talk in a month


sounds good to me! let me know


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Actually, I'm not. I idiotically bought a little orange carnation coral frag without doing the research and was hoping to maybe sell or trade or ?? it...
> Bad me


just wondering would they die if given to much light?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

azotemia said:


> just wondering would they die if given to much light?


They tend to have less resistance to algae growing right on them than photosynthetic corals.


----------

